# Spielen unter Linux > Emulatoren für Spiele >  wine zeigt komischen fehler ??

## *LinuxNewbi*

ich benutzte slackware 9.0 und dazu die cvs version von winex , beim start von dem setup zu siedler 3 kommt der fehler in der konsole 

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...
err:seh:EXC_DefaultHandling Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x400c70f7

was bedeutet das , ich hab alles so gemacht wie es im howto von holarse.net steht 

wenn ich die autorun.exe von der cd starte , also so ein auswahlfenster
dann kommt der fehler auch

----------

